# I can NOT tell my rats apart!



## CCMom (Jun 2, 2012)

I have 2 black hooded boys and I can not tell them apart. When we first brought them home, one was a little chubby and not feeling good...so that was easy. But now he is well and he looks like his brother. I only know it's him because he has a bite that is healing on his neck (from previous cage mate). But once that heals I'm screwed!  their markings are SO similar I can't find differences. Even on their tails it's hard to tell the markings apart. Help! My husband suggested marking the tip of a patch of fir with a little Sharpie, but that seems weird to me.


----------



## Rat lover (Dec 28, 2011)

Are their personalities different? My friend has two pews and you can't tell them apart but she always says she can tell because the one always is by her and the other loves to run around far away


----------



## Maltey (Jun 26, 2011)

I have purple rats thanks to Sharpie 
It really does help. I can tell the difference if I stare at them for ages and they're side by side but given the nature of rats that rarely happens! Sharpie can really help!


----------



## Flashygrrl (Feb 8, 2012)

I don't know if I'd be comfortable using Sharpie on a rat, especially with how much they groom each other. You ought to post a pic of the pair and see if we can come up with some differences!


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

If you don't want to use Sharpie, you can use baby food,hair coloring or food coloring. One of my rats would always get carrot baby food on his head and it typically stayed there for about a month or so, just make sure if you use baby food to make sure that they get some to eat and apply it when they are eating, if not they'll keep grooming each other and it won't work. You can also cut off a patch of fur, which takes longer to grow back.


----------



## petratts (Feb 14, 2012)

i have this problem too. my rat know their names, and can tell by how they act who is who. i would like to have some easier way to tell them apart but would not risk using any kind of marking technique that may make them uncomfortable or sick. and don't use hair color on any pet. hair color is way to hash on the skin and people don't groom them self by licking their heads. if you used hair color you would run a very significant risk of your rat eating it before or after it is rinsed. 
often i think about outfitting my rats with little hats and fake mustaches to tell them apart. however i dont think they like that idea, as you my expect. aslo the rat them selves have no problem telling each other apart.


----------



## HelloClarice (Feb 1, 2012)

I would agree w/petratts don't use hair color way to harsh, too many chemicals and if it gets in your eye you can potentially become blind, plus it can burn as well if they have a scratches. I really suggest food coloring as it's non-toxic maybe blue or green [I stay away from red =P ]


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

I personally use a cream that is a vegan, vegetable-based, non-toxic, non-noxious, and 100% safe, color-your-infant-if-you-want hair dye.

You can find it at any Sally's in jars of all different colors. A little dot wherever you want on the rat would do just fine.


----------



## Maltey (Jun 26, 2011)

Sharpie is non-toxic and my girls are dark RBs so food colouring doesn't show up on them, which is why I use it. But food colouring or vegetable dye is a good alternative too.


----------

